# Some birds need a home



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

A couple of months ago, we met a man near Richmond, VA that was looking for some birds. He drove all the way to my house and picked up 3 pair. I've just gotten an email from him that said he had to get rid of his birds "due to circumstances beyond his control"....I have no idea what's going on. I wrote him back and am waiting for a reply. Some of these birds were breeders (prisoners) and 3 of them were off of my OB and/or YB race team. He wanted to know if I could take the birds back. I honestly have NO WHERE to put them right now. My YB loft is full, my breeder loft has parents/babies, my breeder hen loft has a pair of birds with 2 week old babies and of course ALL 7 of my breeding pens have birds/babies. I literally have no where I could put these birds. Now, if he can wait about 3 or 4 weeks, I might be able to take them back long enough to find other homes. If this is a "now" situation, I don't know what to tell him. 
So..........if anyone is interested in these birds, I would assume that he would be willing to ship them. I guess I'll know more when he writes me back.
Just wanted to throw this out there.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

*No where to put them*

Renee, really dont need any more birds right now but if you are in a bind and need somewhere to place these birds quickly I have room.I could hold them for a while untill something could be worked out. Jeff


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I might be interested but really not wanting to pay shipping cost if he could pay it i know this is a stretch but i might be able to take them. Maybe if he will pay shipping i will find out if i can take them?


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Renee ,
I Just PM You About The Birds I'm Only 2 Hours Away From Richmond So I Maybe Able To Help i Have Room.. Just Let Me Know If You Need Me.

And Renee It Will Be Ok I know You Most Be Going Nuts Rigth Now With Worry But No one On This Forum Would Let Anything Happen To Your Birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Many thanks to you members who are stepping up here to help with these birds! You are A-OK!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

THANK YOU to everyone that has responded!!! All I've found out so far is that he needs to place the birds in the next two weeks. I've made some phone calls and have someone contacting some fanciers that are close to Richmond. Haven't heard anything yet, but it was late last night. I will keep you all posted on what happens. Thanks again........ALL of you are great!!!


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> THANK YOU to everyone that has responded!!! All I've found out so far is that he needs to place the birds in the next two weeks. I've made some phone calls and have someone contacting some fanciers that are close to Richmond. Haven't heard anything yet, but it was late last night. I will keep you all posted on what happens. Thanks again........ALL of you are great!!!


Not making promises but if you can ask if he will pay shipping then I will probably take them. I want them but I would have to ask. So just let me know if he will. Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Not making promises but if you can ask if he will pay shipping then I will probably take them. I want them but I would have to ask. So just let me know if he will. Thanks


Don't know if he will ship but I will ask. I actually wrote and asked for his phone number yesterday and haven't heard back from him yet. Don't know what's up with that. I know everyone can't "hang" on the computer all the time, but you would think as desperate as he sounded to find homes for these birds, he would stay in touch.  Anyway, we'll talk.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Many thanks to you members who are stepping up here to help with these birds! You are A-OK!
> 
> Terry


I agree.  Good luck!!


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Don't know if he will ship but I will ask. I actually wrote and asked for his phone number yesterday and haven't heard back from him yet. Don't know what's up with that. I know everyone can't "hang" on the computer all the time, but you would think as desperate as he sounded to find homes for these birds, he would stay in touch.  Anyway, we'll talk.


Any luck getting in touch?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Any luck getting in touch?


Nope........it's 6:45 and I just checked my email. Don't know..............


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

The reason I want to know so bad is because I will probably be adopting a few
pair from the guy In Mansfield ohio. I can only get so many pairs and
if i don't know for sure I can get these then I will get them all From him


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it seems that this guy who had these birds MUST have just turned them loose.......... as one of them showed up here today.  Two of the birds I gave him were on my race team, so hopefully they will show up too. But there's 4 other birds I gave him that were never raced. Two of those were raised here but the other two we got from Colorado. If he turned them loose, they're gonners unless someone finds them. I'm PISSED!!!!!!!!!!!!
But I never heard from him anymore........he wasn't responding, so I have no idea what was going on...............guess this is what happens when you try to be nice to someone.........


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How frustrating.  What an idiot. If only *common sense *was a required trait for being a human being, what an amazingly different world we'd live in. I hope the racers show up at your house, Renee. . .and that the other ones are found by good people. Are they all banded and can be traced back to you? Or would the info be for him? Sorry, I'm not familiar with banding other than the pink snap-on ones that say "1, 33, or 76" on them lol.  Try not to feel bad, there's no way you could have known that was such an idiot.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh this is terrible. You can't feel any better than the pure dog breeder who finds out her pedigree female ended up at a puppy mill.
After all the people who called and asked for the birds, to just throw them to their deaths! At least he didn't sell them for a shoot.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, it seems that this guy who had these birds MUST have just turned them loose.......... as one of them showed up here today.  Two of the birds I gave him were on my race team, so hopefully they will show up too. But there's 4 other birds I gave him that were never raced. Two of those were raised here but the other two we got from Colorado. If he turned them loose, they're gonners unless someone finds them. I'm PISSED!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But I never heard from him anymore........he wasn't responding, so I have no idea what was going on...............guess this is what happens when you try to be nice to someone.........


Oh...Renee....I'm so sorry to hear that, how terrible. If he didn't call you back, you can do nothing but assume the worst. Let's hope it was just an accident.

I hope the birds return to you, and I hope the ones raised in Colorado will come into the hands of some caring, loving people, if they did all get released.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, it seems that this guy who had these birds MUST have just turned them loose.......... as one of them showed up here today.  Two of the birds I gave him were on my race team, so hopefully they will show up too. But there's 4 other birds I gave him that were never raced. Two of those were raised here but the other two we got from Colorado. If he turned them loose, they're gonners unless someone finds them. I'm PISSED!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But I never heard from him anymore........he wasn't responding, so I have no idea what was going on...............guess this is what happens when you try to be nice to someone.........


Did any others show up at your loft?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Did any others show up at your loft?


Nope, just that one bird. Never heard back from this guy either. At this point, don't think it really matters now.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, man, that really sucks. What a smart little bird to have made her way home to you. Hope the others that know the way do too. He didn't even give you a chance to find homes for them.

Do you have his name/phone #? Maybe you could call him and ask what is going on. I'm really sorry about the ones from Colorado.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, man, that really sucks. What a smart little bird to have made her way home to you. Hope the others that know the way do too. He didn't even give you a chance to find homes for them.
> 
> Do you have his name/phone #? Maybe you could call him and ask what is going on. I'm really sorry about the ones from Colorado.


I get no reply from emails and no answer or return call when I phone. That one bird was the only one that has made it here so far. I was really shocked that he made it and was in good shape to boot. Since he didn't arrive here starving, I can only assume that he came home the same day he was released or escaped.........I tend to believe the first one. 
So, there's really nothing that I can do at this point, but watch and wonder.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Renee,

I am glad that at least on of them made it home. But I feel so bad for the others, especially because they could have gone to good homes.

I half fear the same thing happening to Mary in Arizona when she releases those birds in a new location. Bless their little hearts.

What an amazing little creatures they are.


----------

